# We've already got a 50 plus forum.



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/o-c-age-poll-868098.html.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Get off my lawn


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Anyone seen my teeth?

How about my hearing aids?

What?

WHAT???


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

OC= Old Curmudgeon?


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Well sure–it's the OFF TOPIC forum—as in "Eh? What was that? What was I talkin' about? Dagnabbit, I ferget things in 2 seconds these days!" 

That, and likely it takes a few decades before we reach a point where we can routinely drop thousands on fancy bikes and travel to exotic riding destinations every weekend.

Scott


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Can juniors post here (49+ years old)?


----------



## MichiganFan (Sep 30, 2014)

You just did..


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

MichiganFan said:


> You just did..


That doesn't mean it's OK, though.

So, I ask again..


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Hawg said:


> That doesn't mean it's OK, though.
> 
> So, I ask again..


Just wait a little bit longer sonny....

Eric


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Malcolm said:


> Just wait a little bit longer sonny....
> 
> Eric


OK, Pops


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Age and wisdom will overcome youth and treachery.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

If you're thinking about Dick Griffith's comment after the Alaska Wilderness Classic, it goes like this: 'Old age and treachery beat youth and skill every time.' He was 55 at the time.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

veloborealis said:


> If you're thinking about Dick Griffith's comment after the Alaska Wilderness Challenge, it goes like this: 'Old age and treachery beat youth and skill every time.' He was 55 at the time.


Who?
What did I skim this time?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Who?
> What did I skim this time?


Cleared2land, actually. Griffith is an Alaskan legend and that's one of my favorite quotes of his. Even my version is a paraphrase (several publications have slightly different versions.)


----------

